# Moving to Thailand



## Jackchar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I fell in love with Thailand the first time I visited 10 years ago and now my family has grown up and moved on with their own lives I would like to move over.

I would be looking to move to Phuket initially for a year to see if it was something that I could do. I am a single female in my early 40's and am looking for any advice that anyone could give me as I have looked into it over the years but not with the view to actually doing it until now.

I have looked at long term rentals but I am unsure of the visa policy. I was thinking of looking into doing the TESOL course in Phuket town and the possibility of teaching, I am an accountant at present but don't know what type of work I could get over there.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Jackchar:

Some quick advice. Read thorough this forum. Your desire/intent is not new and is covered in many, many threads. 

All the regulars advise you do not change anything (sell holdings and pack up and move). Visit. Spend several months as a visitor/student (student allows for a long term "educational" visa). You need many months of long term living in Thailand to find the "bad and/or undesirable" points of being a foreigner living abroad.

Again, read through this forum, thoroughly plan your potential move, go slowly, investigate everything, and always have a detailed and solid "bailout" plan.

Good luck.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

The only thing I would add to the good advice above is not to lock into accommodation until you arrive, and even then don't commit beyond a month at a time until you are well-settled (say 6 months). Most guesthouses will offer a generous discount for a one month stay, but negotiate in person. Booking things from abroad via an english-language web site is leaving yourself open to getting poor value for money

Also, there are a number of 'Expat lady in thailand' organisations/web sites. I suggest that you use google to find these and read the discussions, as this will add another perspective to the discussions in the mainstream expat web sites.


----------



## bradhudson (Jun 19, 2013)

Where could I learn the Thai language, as i was also planning to move to Thailand...


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

bradhudson said:


> Where could I learn the Thai language, as i was also planning to move to Thailand...


I don't know ... where? Are you talking about in the States or in Thailand? If in Thailand, what city or town in Thailand? There are language schools everywhere, big and small. Use google or explore expat forums specific to the location you are interested in moving to.


----------



## Jackchar (Jun 16, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> The only thing I would add to the good advice above is not to lock into accommodation until you arrive, and even then don't commit beyond a month at a time until you are well-settled (say 6 months). Most guesthouses will offer a generous discount for a one month stay, but negotiate in person. Booking things from abroad via an english-language web site is leaving yourself open to getting poor value for money
> 
> Also, there are a number of 'Expat lady in thailand' organisations/web sites. I suggest that you use google to find these and read the discussions, as this will add another perspective to the discussions in the mainstream expat web sites.


Brill thanks I'll look into it.....


----------

